# Verkaufe Alienware Aurora ALX



## Rex-600 (12. April 2012)

Hallo Community, biete euch hier meine Alienware Aurora ALX, mit der ich bis jetzt immer viel Spaß hatte. 

Zum Verkauf gehört : 

Alienware Aurora ALX Gehäuse 
Alienware ALX MS-7591  Motherboard
Windows 7 Professional 64bit
Liquid/ Wasserkühlung 
OCZ Petrol 124GB SSD 
6GB DDR3 Ram 
Nvidia GTS 240 Grafikkarte
Killer Netzwerkkarte
Microsoft Office Home & Student 2007
8 fach Blu-Ray Rom Combo 
Alienware Multimedia Tastatur
Alienware TactX Maus
Alienware Netzteil (soweit ich weiß 875W oder 750W --> wird später nachgetragen )

Bilder gerne auf Anfrage, genauso wie Detailfragen etc  
Preisvorschläge bitte per PN 

Vorweg : Zahlung per Paypal,Bar,Überweisung
Versand nach Absprache....

Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------

